# Chicago-area GTO club



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

There was someone else here on the forum that was from the Chicagoland area, can't remember who that was tho. [they say the memory is the 2nd thing to go... I forget what the 1st is...]

Anyway, for anybody that is from around Chicago, there is a GTO club - the Cruisin Tigers. As you may guess, its mainly classic GTO's. I went to my first meeting last month, mostly just to see what a GTO club does... I'm still not exactly sure, but it was fun and entertaining. Definitely needs more new GTOs. Its being held at a restoration shop in Naperville this month, apparently with a big _private_ parking lot as they are going to have some recreational burnouts.

Here's the instructions:
Saturday September 18th at 4 PM at Best Of Show in Naperville.

Bring your cameras (still & camcorders) for the Excitement that can only be Pontiac. Make sure your camera batteries are fully charged, cuz you're not going to want to miss a moment of the smoke.

Directions are: from Route 59 turn west on 95th Street. When 95th Street ends in a "T" turn to the right. Follow this road to 10S305 Schoger (it will be the fenced in area on the right side of the road with all the "Goats" waiting eagerly to play.)

If you need instructions the day of the meeting, call me on my cell phone at 630-853-3483. 
============================================
We'll see you down the road! (But the tire smoke may hide it...)

--- Ken Smith
Cruisin' Tigers GTO Club, Inc.
(Membership Chairman & Club Secretary)


----------



## street_hurter (Aug 2, 2010)

*clubs?*

I think there should be a new age gto club somewhere around chicago. I have not heard of one. Would be nice to start one up. I run into alot of people that are new age gto owners and its kinda like your already friends. Lol several times ive met someone and pulled into a parking lot and talked for hours... it anyone starts one let me know.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

street_hurter said:


> I think there should be a new age gto club somewhere around chicago. I have not heard of one. Would be nice to start one up.


Good luck... starting a club can be a ton of work.

We have a couple GTO clubs around the DC metro area. Capitol City GTO is mainly for last gen goats and has no meetings, no dues... just gtg's that are mostly at various auto events where we try to roll in large. There's also a more structured GTO club that mainly has members with old tin goats along with a few new gen owners that roll in the rear of the line.

Homepage | Capitol City GTOs


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I was recruited by a member of the Cruising Tigers when he saw me at a Mopar function. Seems like a nice enough club, but they are just too far away from me for me to get too excited about. 

I've been a Chicagoland Mopar Connection member for 15 years and hardly go to any of their functions anymore.


----------



## Hutch (May 5, 2010)

i've been hangin out of ChicagoHoldenConnection.com . lots of cool people and there are a bunch of impromptu meets.....i'm just new to the place myself, but they are mostly new gto and g8's.....

im sure someone from there will pipe up with more info


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

ChicagoHoldenConnection
GTO's and G8's
Check it out


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

I am from the ChicagoLand Area (Palatine). I am a member of the Cruisin Tigers. I have attended a meeting. While everyone seems nice, I agree most of the members have classic GTO's. I have an 06 Black GTO. I will attend meetings in the future, however, if they had a "new style" GTO club, I would be much more inclinded to participate. Nothing against Crusin Tigers, they still have my love.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO said:


> I am from the ChicagoLand Area (Palatine). I am a member of the Cruisin Tigers. I have attended a meeting. While everyone seems nice, I agree most of the members have classic GTO's. I have an 06 Black GTO. I will attend meetings in the future, however, if they had a "new style" GTO club, I would be much more inclinded to participate. Nothing against Crusin Tigers, they still have my love.


But are you certain you have theirs? Most classic GTO owners don't really care much for the 04-06 unless they happen to own both.....


----------



## Geckert (May 29, 2020)

LarryM said:


> There was someone else here on the forum that was from the Chicagoland area, can't remember who that was tho. [they say the memory is the 2nd thing to go... I forget what the 1st is...]
> 
> Anyway, for anybody that is from around Chicago, there is a GTO club - the Cruisin Tigers. As you may guess, its mainly classic GTO's. I went to my first meeting last month, mostly just to see what a GTO club does... I'm still not exactly sure, but it was fun and entertaining. Definitely needs more new GTOs. Its being held at a restoration shop in Naperville this month, apparently with a big _private_ parking lot as they are going to have some recreational burnouts.
> 
> ...


Hello GTO clubmember.

I am looking for a good home for 4 original GTO Pontiac tiger tails. My daughter bought a house recently. The tails were found in the garage.looking for someone who would appreciate them in the Chicago area thank you geralyn Eckert


----------

